# Tribute to our Troops



## Les Sipes (Mar 1, 2003)

In prepareing for the honor of hosting the 1st Annual Pac. NW Reunion of Warriors, I am reflective in the fortunate position of welcoming some of the most prolific names in our art. It is new to me to be graced with names like Labounty, Sepulvida, White,
Conatser, Hebler, and I carry this as no small honor. These names as well as Dr. Crimi, Alan Henderson, and John Smith will guarantee a sweet learning experience for all attending. I am looking forward to meeting all of the  Kenpo bro's and sisters coming.
However, I feel obligated to take pause for many of my students that will not be able to attend because of their military obligation.
These are intense times, and I would like to send a shout-out to the Kenpo people who are practicing for/ and on the the literal field of battle, and to refresh them for a second by telling them that they are being remembered and prayed for.
I recognize and acknowledge your sacrafice and thank you. Martial Artists of all styles should remember that our history demonstrates the need for freedom and the liberty we take for granted every day.
 It wasn't that long ago that a teacher of a 
fighting art would take a ranking student to a pupils home for a lesson. This students sole purpose was to watch the door to make sure government soldiers and guards didn't discover the 
instruction which would result in arrest.
With this in mind, a gathering such as the April 5th Seattle seminars, or the AKKS camp in Las Vegas, would at one time, under another flag, would have been considered subversive activities, and would be dealt with harshly.
So, to Bonnie Maser in Camp Red Cloud, Korea, and Scott Overman in Ft. Strewart, GA. and Doug Leavengood in the Persian
Gulf, and to all the others. Heres to you from the ol' ex-Ranger.
We are proud of you, and our prayers and thoughts are with you.

We are the Land of the Free, BECAUSE of the Brave!!!


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 1, 2003)

Amen Brother ... Another old warrior sending out good thoughts to all the folks going to the fight.  Sometimes, I seriously regret that they send the Cream of Youth to do an old man's job... But somehow they have always been under the mis-apprehension that war is for the young.  

Dan


----------



## Les Sipes (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks for your support and prior service, Dan! 
Do you feel a little jealous that men like ourselves can't contribute more directly?
I at least wish I could do something of a training nature.
What unit did you serve with?

Les


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 1, 2003)

I have nothing but respect for those who choose to put their lives on the line for the freedoms I enjoy every day.

*Deep Bow*


----------



## Iron Dog (Mar 1, 2003)

Well said all. Vietnam was a time I thought would never return, nor did I think many of us would return as well, and many didn't. Wherever your feelings lie, remember that to do martial arts requires a sense of duty too. These men and women,who would much rather be home with family and friends are standing up for their duty and are required to do their job to the utmost. For that prayers, well wishes, and lots of love is due them.
From 'A' Company, 1st Battalion, 501st Infantry and an old line doggie I say: HOOOAH God Bless...
Iron Dog


----------



## Kirk (Mar 1, 2003)

God speed home!


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Les Sipes _
> *Thanks for your support and prior service, Dan!
> Do you feel a little jealous that men like ourselves can't contribute more directly?
> I at least wish I could do something of a training nature.
> ...



Welcome home Bruthas!  

Was a medic with the 606th Special Ops Squadron aka Air Commandos, 69 - 70, out of Nakhon Phanom RTAB (Naked Fannie   ), Thailand and other sordid ... er ... assorted places.  How about you Les?

Iron Dog!  Hoooaaahhhh!!!! :lol:  Just thought I'd try and wake you up from one old fogie to another.  :lol:

Have three of my Black Belts over there or on their way... One is Military Intell, one is Special Forces, and one is going back in as a Force Recon Marine or Army Special Forces (depends on allotment and openings).  He was one of the original Fast Company Marines into Kosovo and the American Embassy thing they had back then ... and one of my Mo State Highway Patrol, not quite nearly as old as me, also Army Reserve, Infantry, got recalled for a year or so... He's relatively safe though, gonna be a DI.  :lol:

Have a nephew who is in the Army Reserves (Sniper), waiting call back too. 

Just wish that me and guys like us could go in their places ... Or like you said, do something a little more hands on for the effort.  Frankly, when it comes down to situations like this, it's a ***** being too old.  :cuss: 

Anyway,  Keep your socks and smokes dry Bros!

Dan


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I have nothing but respect for those who choose to put their lives on the line for the freedoms I enjoy every day.
> 
> *Deep Bow* *



DITTO!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 2, 2003)

:asian:


----------



## Les Sipes (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *:asian: *


 Thank You, Sir. I'll be calling you this week.       Les :asian:


----------



## Les Sipes (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Iron Dog _
> *Well said all. Vietnam was a time I thought would never return, nor did I think many of us would return as well, and many didn't. Wherever your feelings lie, remember that to do martial arts requires a sense of duty too. These men and women,who would much rather be home with family and friends are standing up for their duty and are required to do their job to the utmost. For that prayers, well wishes, and lots of love is due them.
> From 'A' Company, 1st Battalion, 501st Infantry and an old line doggie I say: HOOOAH God Bless...
> Iron Dog *


  HOOOAH!!! Bro, 2/75th Ranger Btln. Out of Ft. Lewis, WA.


----------



## Les Sipes (Mar 2, 2003)

I did basic and AIT at Ft. Polk, LA, and Jump school, RIP, Ranger school at Benning, and Recondo at Ft. Lewis ETS'ed 3/76. Thanks for serving , Bro!


----------



## brianhunter (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Les Sipes _
> *I did basic and AIT at Ft. Polk, LA, and Jump school, RIP, Ranger school at Benning, and Recondo at Ft. Lewis ETS'ed 3/76. Thanks for serving , Bro! *



Man you where high speed low drag  I went to basic and AIT at Ft Benning as an 11b then reclassed when I re-uped as 91b and spent some nice time at Ft Sam, ETS in 97 from Ft Riley FRREDOOOMMM!!! hehe.....I couldnt handle Ft Polk when I was there!! The misquitos could carry away small children!!! Hoooahhhh from the 1/16th Infantry Batallion First Infantry Division 

Thanks to all who served, when you see these freaks out there protesting with signs just remember we served for them also. 
Just like we did everyone else, yeah you feel like choking them and stuffing their sign down there throat but that is one of the things that makes our country great and its one of the reasons we serve. There will always be a Hanoi Jane who deserved much worse!

Come home safely guys, we are tying the yellow ribbons!


----------



## KanoLives (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Les Sipes _
> *In prepareing for the honor of hosting the 1st Annual Pac. NW Reunion of Warriors, I am reflective in the fortunate position of welcoming some of the most prolific names in our art. It is new to me to be graced with names like Labounty, Sepulvida, White,
> Conatser, Hebler, and I carry this as no small honor. These names as well as Dr. Crimi, Alan Henderson, and John Smith will guarantee a sweet learning experience for all attending. I am looking forward to meeting all of the  Kenpo bro's and sisters coming.
> However, I feel obligated to take pause for many of my students that will not be able to attend because of their military obligation.
> ...



God Bless.


----------



## Dun Ringill (Mar 2, 2003)

To all that Serve: 

Author: Anonymous


The soldier stood and faced God
Which must always come to pass
He hoped his shoes were shining
Just as brightly as his brass

"Step forward now, you soldier,
How shall I deal with you?
Have you always turned the other cheek?
To my Church have you been true?"

The soldier squared his shoulders and
said, "No, Lord, I guess I ain't
Because those of us who carry guns
Can't always be a saint.

I've had to work most Sundays
And at times my talk was tough
And sometimes I've been violent,
Because the world is awefully rough.

But, I never took a penny
That wasn't mine to keep...
Though I worked a lot of overtime
When the bills got just too steep,

And I never passed a cry for help,
Though at times I shook with fear,
And sometimes, God forgive me,
I've wept unmanly tears.

I know I don't deserve a place
Among the people here,
They never wanted me around
Except to calm their fears.

If you've a place for me here, Lord,
It needn't be so grand,
I never expected or had too much,
But if you don't, I'll understand."

There was a silence all around the throne
Where the saints had often trod
As the soldier waited quietly,
For the judgement of his God,

"Step forward now, you soldier,
You've borne your burdens well,
Walk peacefully on Heaven's streets,
You've done your time in Hell."

God Bless Our Troops


Dun Ringill--Rangers Lead the Way


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 3, 2003)

My heart and spirit are ever with them.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 3, 2003)

:asian: 

(Please accept this in lew of a salute!)


----------



## Brother John (Mar 3, 2003)

Me, My family, our church and friends are keeping a daily prayer up for our troops... that they may be effective and efficient and protected.
Also, if you know a person in the armed services... current or Vet, THANK THEM.

Lets all do this, and remember what it means to be proud to be an AMERICAN.

Your Brother
John


----------



## brianhunter (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Me, My family, our church and friends are keeping a daily prayer up for our troops... that they may be effective and efficient and protected.
> Also, if you know a person in the armed services... current or Vet, THANK THEM.
> 
> ...



You know...your alright I dont care what everyone else says about you  See you around John


----------



## kenpo3631 (Mar 3, 2003)

86th Medical Company (AA)
Eagle Base, Bosnia

"Witch Doctors"

I know it's not much but here I am in Bosnia. My dad is a Viet Nam vet though.  U.S.M.C 1957-1968, 3 tours 57', 62', 63'.

Lance L. J. Soares
86th Medical Company (AA) 
Flight Medic/Logistical NCO
Eagle Base, Bosnia
SFOR-13


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 3, 2003)

Every man's contribution makes the armed forces one link stronger. We need every link or the chain falls apart. 

Last I heard, Bosnia wasn't exactly Cocomo- take care :asian:


----------



## Brother John (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks for being there for others when they need your help and for doing what must be done in the interest of your country!

Salute!!
:asian: 
Your Brother
John


----------



## bahenlaura (Mar 3, 2003)

No words necessary........
:asian:


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 3, 2003)

Cool Pic!
 :asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 3, 2003)

Forgive me ripping it off in my sig- 
it's an amazing pic.

Hey let me tell you about a man who died on 9/11, flying out of Logan for vacation. His name was Fred Rimmele, MD. He was a great doctor and a good man, (with the worst handwriting I have ever seen). He trained new doctors in a local clinic that took my patients (homeless mentally ill addicts all with criminal entanglements). He taught these new docs to treat my patients as humans who deserve good care. The new doctors learned about HIV, Hep C, TB, lice, STD's and how to deal with fear and aggression. My patients got treated with dignity.

I like to think he died suddenly, without pain or fear. I know that's not likely. His name was Fred, and he's one reason why the armed forces are gathering for our protection.

Thank you again, all veterans here, and averyone serving stateside and elsewhere.


----------



## Les Sipes (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> *86th Medical Company (AA)
> Eagle Base, Bosnia
> 
> ...


 My Bro', How and where you stand before 
"the Man" is never "not much", We're proud of you, and hard as it may be to believe, for some of us "old schoolers", jealous. Thanks 
for standing tall, and to your father, a big Welcome Home!

Les


----------



## brianhunter (Mar 4, 2003)

Someone had "never forgot" as their signature......it amazes me how fast the media and protestors so worried about "innocent lives" forgot we had a few thousand taken in an act of a coward.......too bad they didnt have to ask the UN before they boarded those planes.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 4, 2003)

The USA is not exactly going to hit the people who get the September 11th, but "daddy's devil". There's another thread in the locker room about the war of Iraq. 
And if you want my humble opinion, an opinion of someone who lives in a country with a terrorist organization, the *president of the USA*  (and his advisors) are only fueling hate towards YOU, YOUR people and YOUR country, which will finally cause more grieve in both sides. 
That's not the way to end with terrorism, man. And there's been car bombs in places were I usually go. I even went beside the wreck of a bomb 1/2 later than it exploded. In this same car bomb died a neighbour of a friend. Some of my friends are sons and daughters of military men, and almost all of them knew of someone who died because of the terrorists... Still, you have better ways to end with terrorism than more agression and violence, and a big part in it is taken the political support from them terrorists, which they sadly get from spanish people too


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2003)

Look....this thread is dedicated to our fighting men and women who represent their respective country, and have dedicated their lives to protect their land. This applies to US or abroad, in my opinion. These soldiers do not have a choice if a war is just or unjust, for they have made the vow to serve.

In this thread, these are the ones who we salute, those men and women who are putting their lives on the line.

This thread IS NOT a place to argue whether or not the war is just or not. If you want to express your political opinion regarding the war, this is the wrong thread to do it in. Please start a different thread to argue political views, or post on one of the already existing threads that addresses the issue. 

So again I ask of you, please refrain from starting a political arguement on a thread that is ment as a tribute to soldiers.

Thank you.
:asian:


----------



## Dun Ringill (Mar 4, 2003)

HEY KENPOMACHINE:

SHUT THE HELL UP.  THIS IS THE WRONG THREAD FOR YOUR HIPPIE VIEWS.  THIS IS A TRIBUTE TO OUR TROOPS.  THIS IS A TRIBUTE FOR THE MEN AND WOMEN WHO MAKE IT POSSIBLE FOR YOUR ASSININE OPINION.  PAY TRIBUTE OR GO SOMEWHERE ELSE.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2003)

Relax. Your not helping. My post wasn't directed just towards KenpoMachine, but to anyone who is trying to make political statements on the wrong thread. BrianHunter did the same. Now, so are you.

If you want to call him a hippie, or challange his statement, then do it on another thread. Fine with me. Again, this is supposed to be a tribute to our soldiers.

Thank you.

:asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Look....this thread is dedicated to our fighting men and women who represent their respective country, and have dedicated their lives to protect their land. This applies to US or abroad, in my opinion. These soldiers do not have a choice if a war is just or unjust, for they have made the vow to serve.
> 
> In this thread, these are the ones who we salute, those men and women who are putting their lives on the line.
> ...



Paul,

  It was not meant to start an argument, I served our country, Im very much in love with this country and I always will be. Im very sorry you saw that as a means to provoke. It was more of a ponderance, misunderstood maybe, but no intent to cause a fight. If you doubt my intent feel free to PM me, one of the things that is very great about our country is uncensored speech. I feel there was no ill intent with my post and I am sorry you took it that way.

Still serving in one way or another,
Brian Hunter


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2003)

I don't doubt your intent at all; I'm sure it was good.

But, as you can see, although you didn't mean for it to provoke, some might misunderstand you and want to turn this into a political discussion. This would be the wrong place for it, as I am sure you agree.

I understand that there was no ill intention by you at all, though.

 :asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 4, 2003)

I apologize, I should have ended the message in the second line. My fault.

There was no disrespect towards the military, being them from the USA, or from any other place.


----------



## Les Sipes (Mar 4, 2003)

I can promise all of you, that there is no one, more annoyed at the differing opinion concerning our countries safety and/or its policies on the maintainance of freedom. I would love to enter a debate with someone about our military role in the world.
What I mean to say here is that regardless of our mixed views, there are individuals that also have opinions and views that must put them on hold, because they are in an position of maintaining our right to express those views. I sometimes wish that we could live in another country for 18 months in order to come back her and understand what we have.
That is just my perspective and I am thrilled to know I share it with many of my Kenpo family.
I will not cheapen the efforts of our servicemen and women by considering the ideas of those not appreciative of their sacrafice.
So, to all of you, current and veterans, HOOOAAH!!! 

Les Sipes


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2003)

Hoooaaah!


----------



## Sigung86 (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> *86th Medical Company (AA)
> Eagle Base, Bosnia
> 
> ...



Stand Tall Lance!  Without Medics, war would be a lot uglier place.  Having been one myself, you have at least one other person out here who is damned proud of you and damned proud to know you.

Take care,

Dan


----------



## Kirk (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *Stand Tall Lance!  Without Medics, war would be a lot uglier place.  Having been one myself, you have at least one other person out here who is damned proud of you and damned proud to know you.
> 
> Take care,
> ...



Here's one more


----------



## kenpo3631 (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *Stand Tall Lance!  Without Medics, war would be a lot uglier place.  Having been one myself, you have at least one other person out here who is damned proud of you and damned proud to know you.
> 
> Take care,
> ...



Thanks Dan! I appreciate it


----------



## IKCAMemberGary (Mar 5, 2003)

...I received a call and a follow-up email from a law enforcement student of mine who is currently in Kuwait. I am very proud of that young man, he (as does everyone on the armed services) does our country proud by serving and answering the call to duty.

I have to admit that I have some worry, but he is well trained and knows the deal.

Billy, good job son!

Gary


----------



## warrior.mama (Mar 18, 2003)

I hope you will continue to send your prayers, good wishes and support to the service men and women who have been, are being and will be deployed from the U.S. and its allies.  And to the service people stationed all around the world.  These people are acting with courage.  I truly respect and admire them.

I hope you will also send your prayers to the innocents - whoever and wherever they are.

My heart is heavy today.  My eyes are full of tears.  I wish there was a way for this world situation to be different.

My thoughts are especially with the men and women from our SilkWind family who are in the service now and those who are joining in the near future.  I'm proud of you and I support you fully - even though I would still rather have you home and safe.

Judy Jones


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 18, 2003)

Bravo co, 2nd Radio Bn, 2nd SRIG and Company L, MarSptBn GTMO Bay Cuba, 1988-1995.  

My cover is off to those still in the fray.  Fair winds and following seas.

Most Respectfully,
theletch1:asian:


----------

